# Can a PowerBook G4 1GHz run...



## spgmr2005 (May 6, 2007)

Leopard? I was wondering if anyone can help me with this? I recently purchased a 12" powerbook with 768RAM and a 1GHz PowerPC processor. Is this system too old to be able to run Leopard? oh...it also only has 32mb for video.


----------



## nixgeek (May 6, 2007)

So far it looks like the minimum requirements might be a G4, but we won't know for sure until Leopard is released in October.


----------



## spgmr2005 (May 6, 2007)

thanks for the quick response. this is going to be my first mac, and i really like how leopard is going thus far. i have to update this one to Tiger, since it's running Panther. I'll be asking a whole lot more questions. thanks.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 6, 2007)

You don't have to upgrade to Tiger, do you? Not that it's not a good upgrade, but if you will be upgrading to Leopard in a few months, why not wait? There will not be any need to do an incremental upgrade to Tiger, unless you want to use some software now that won't run on Panther....


----------



## spgmr2005 (May 7, 2007)

thats true...i'll just wait until then. i'll have more cash then, too. haha

thanks for the input!


----------

